# 5 yr old male golden in PA shelter



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lucky and poor guy! Lucky to get out of the BYB situation, but poor boy for having to be in a shelter for a month. I hope someone will take this boy and give him the life he deserves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking boy, I love those Red boys.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

It kinda bothers me that they called him hyper..I guess its good though to let people know he is energetic.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I get so sad when I see these guys. I wish I lived on a big farm where I could adopt them all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Leo is a beauty. 
Did you email the PA Golden ret. rescues?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Leo is a beauty.
> Did you email the PA Golden ret. rescues?
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


He's in a Humane Society, depending on this shelter's policy, they may or may not release him to a Golden Rescue. Some of the ones we have in my state will not at all. The one I got Remy from will if the dog isn't adopted and they are getting too full.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Leo is a beauty.
> Did you email the PA Golden ret. rescues?
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


This shelter doesn't work with rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> This shelter doesn't work with rescues


 
Thanks for the update, I know some do and some don't. We have one in one of the counties close to me that will not release dogs to Rescue groups, they adopt to the public only. Fortunatley they are a no kill shelter.

He's gorgeous, someone will be very lucky to have this boy. Wish I was closer and I could talk my hubby into another boy, I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks for the update, I know some do and some don't. We have one in one of the counties close to me that will not release dogs to Rescue groups, they adopt to the public only. Fortunatley they are a no kill shelter.
> 
> He's gorgeous, someone will be very lucky to have this boy. Wish I was closer and I could talk my hubby into another boy, I'd take him in a heartbeat.


This shelter is not affiliated with the national Humane Society, they just share the name. Unfortunately they ARE a kill shelter but only if they become overcrowded or an animal is ill. Right now they have alot of empty runs, partly because they do not take in strays, you have to pay them to surrender your pet. So I guess for right now he is safe. Told the volunteer I would help network him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> This shelter is not affiliated with the national Humane Society, they just share the name. Unfortunately they ARE a kill shelter but only if they become overcrowded or an animal is ill. Right now they have alot of empty runs, partly because they do not take in strays, you have to pay them to surrender your pet. So I guess for right now he is safe. Told the volunteer I would help network him.


That's interesting, learned something new. Most of our area shelters require a fee to surrender a dog. Most people get around it by telling them they found the dog. 

The County H.S. I got my boy from, tries not to put any animals down unless they absolutely have to. They transport dogs to other states regularly on flights. They have a program where Rescue groups in the north or north east take them. This particular H.S. is not a full service one either. By that I mean, not everything is included in the Adopt fee like most of them are. 

When I adopted my boy in March, I had to take him to my Vet for all his shots, got him chipped, at my own expense. I did have a neuter voucher and took full advantage of it, the adoption through them was still a substantial savings and priceless in the regards to the great boy I got.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Praying someone will adopt him-he is SO HANDSOME!


----------

